# 3d shoot price



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

I want to get an idea what ranges are charging for 20 and 25 target shoots and also the price of practice rounds. Thanks


----------



## Sheepdog911 (Apr 11, 2015)

My local pro shop runs a 3D shoot every Thursday, and on several Saturdays, throughout summer. The 3D shoots are $10 for 40+ targets.

The local range charges $5 (for all day) for the walk through course when the 3D targets aren't setup. This also includes use of the flat range 10y to 100y.

The pro shop charges $5 to shoot his indoor 20y lanes, and 1$ per new target.

Did that answer your question?


----------



## Sbay (Feb 28, 2003)

We usually charge $5 for 15 targets on Wednesday night shoots 20 targets $8 and 30 targets $9 or 10


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Most shoots here are $15-$18 depending on if you are in the trophy class or money class. Thats for 30 targets


----------



## RASIB (Nov 30, 2006)

I run a range in south Louisiana. Most of the ranges around here are charging 20.00 for a 20 target competition. Proactive rounds are 10.00. We do usually have really clean targets


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

10 dollars for a practice shoot and anything young adult and under, Cub class shoots free or maybe 5 dollars..not sure and then 12 dollars for all adult trophy classes, and 15 dollars for all money classes....
This is shooting 30 McKenzie targets....no way I would pay 20 to shoot 20...just my opinion.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

$20.00 for a practice one day 20 animal round and $35 for a trophy 2 day 40 animal total round plus $8.00 to enter range in addition to charge for tournament per day.


----------



## WhiteElder (Jun 26, 2012)

A local range charges $12 for 30 target practice round.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

My local club does four shoots a year and it is $10 for 30 targets.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

What kinda targets you shooting? Some ranges here are getting $15 for 20-25 McKenzie targets. I cringe a bit for just shooting 20 targets for that price though. I think 20 should be around $12.


----------



## chadbrochill17 (Jan 30, 2015)

Is this for every day shooting? My ranges charge a yearly $80 membership which gives you access to shoot the course for free all year round. We have 3d shoots, they are 1-3 events per year per club and are generally 20 per 40 or 40 per 80, with a few exceptions. we had a 50 for 80 2 day event and a 60 for 80 2 day event but that was for the IBO provincial championships.


----------



## Ol' red beard (Sep 2, 2013)

I shoot 30 targets on the walking course in the woods $7 at my shop


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

10 $ for 30 around here.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah I think the quality of the target matters. If their Rinehart or Mckenzies in good shape then $10-$15 for 20-25 targets respectively. I personally wouldn't have a practice round price, most people in this area shoot to shoot. Add an extra $5 for a money class and split the top two or three places. I'd also exclude pro shooters from money class as that will keep a lot of people from shooting that class. I like Brandon and Richard but might as well just give them the money and walk away before I shoot ; ). Maybe have a separate money class for pro shooters and the guys who want to try and beat them.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

shootstraight said:


> Yeah I think the quality of the target matters. If their Rinehart or Mckenzies in good shape then $10-$15 for 20-25 targets respectively. I personally wouldn't have a practice round price, most people in this area shoot to shoot. Add an extra $5 for a money class and split the top two or three places. I'd also exclude pro shooters from money class as that will keep a lot of people from shooting that class. I like Brandon and Richard but might as well just give them the money and walk away before I shoot ; ). Maybe have a separate money class for pro shooters and the guys who want to try and beat them.


I'm glad someone thinks the way I do.... I know they worked hard to get there and on any given day miracles happen but 9 out of 10 times it doesn't...They already get a few thousand dollars of product free (some a lot more)...does winning $50 matter that much?? Shoot a fun round and talk to the amateurs that idealize you!!!


----------



## Rat Trapper (Apr 1, 2012)

Our club charges $10 for adults, $5 for kids 12 and under and $7 for kids 13 - 17. This is for 30 targets with one or more bonus targets. On the bonus targets which are optinal targets if they shoot them they put the score on the back of the card and we do a drawing for a $10 gift card or cash. Club members can shoot our 3D league for $15 and if they turn in 5 score cards by end of season most of them will get a gift cert. from local archery shop. The league isn't to make money, it is to build and hold the club together. Hard to run a shoot with only couple people. When you have 40 plus people shooting the league you can get help. We use mostly Reinhart targets and all targets used in our shoots are big targets in real good shape. Our website is www.colconservationclub.com check out the archery page for an idea of what we do. Last shoot over the 4th of July week end drew 350 shooters and next shoot is over the Labor day week end. Great area for a family vacation, well worth the drive. Map of how to find us on 
3Dshoots.com under king archers/chain o'lakes conservation club, (Waupaca, WI 54981)


----------

